# haven't found a job yet. What to do now?



## chriso (Sep 27, 2011)

I've had my registry for awhile now and have not been able to land a EMT job. Went through the whole process with priority 1 and was told I will be put on a wait list since there are no open positions right now. I can't apply to the only other company around here hiring since they require you to be 21 and I'm 20. All ER tech positions around here require you to have experience but how the hell do I get experience as a EMT without being employed? If I volunteer at a hospital I will only be allowed to do remedial tasks and basically be a RN's  B***h which will give me no experience as a EMT. Any tips guys? I'm thinking of getting my phlebotomy license so I'm more desirable to hospitals as a ER tech so I'm not just wasting time... I applied to paramedic school and have heard nothing back yet from EMSTI down here... Any other Paramedic schools near Stockton ca?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

where are you located?


----------



## chriso (Sep 27, 2011)

Stockton, ca


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 27, 2011)

chriso said:


> Stockton, ca



There's your primary problem.


----------



## chriso (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah tell me about it... if I had a job or the money trust me id be out of here.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 27, 2011)

To the moderators, can't we create a sticky: "IF YOU'RE FROM CALIFORNIA AND THINKING ABOUT STARTING A THREAD ABOUT NOT BEING ABLE TO FIND A JOB"?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

chriso said:


> I've had my registry for awhile now and have not been able to land a EMT job. Went through the whole process with priority 1 and was told I will be put on a wait list since there are no open positions right now. I can't apply to the only other company around here hiring since they require you to be 21 and I'm 20. All ER tech positions around here require you to have experience but how the hell do I get experience as a EMT without being employed? *If I volunteer at a hospital I will only be allowed to do remedial tasks and basically be a RN's  B***h which will give me no experience as a EMT.* Any tips guys? I'm thinking of getting my phlebotomy license so I'm more desirable to hospitals as a ER tech so I'm not just wasting time... I applied to paramedic school and have heard nothing back yet from EMSTI down here... Any other Paramedic schools near Stockton ca?



It's still experience in the healthcare field though...


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried these guys?:
http://youtu.be/S6r9NLsZ3CY


----------



## chriso (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It's still experience in the healthcare field though...



Is it really though? Places want experience as a EMT. I didn't think volunteering at a hospital would give me EMT experience.


----------



## EMT Phares (Sep 27, 2011)

I know the feeling, I have had my certification for a while and still haven't had any luck with trying to get an EMT job.  Where I live at, hardly any EMS agencies around Kentucky will hire because I am not 21 yet. Frustrating... :sad:  




chriso said:


> I've had my registry for awhile now and have not been able to land a EMT job. Went through the whole process with priority 1 and was told I will be put on a wait list since there are no open positions right now. I can't apply to the only other company around here hiring since they require you to be 21 and I'm 20. All ER tech positions around here require you to have experience but how the hell do I get experience as a EMT without being employed? If I volunteer at a hospital I will only be allowed to do remedial tasks and basically be a RN's  B***h which will give me no experience as a EMT. Any tips guys? I'm thinking of getting my phlebotomy license so I'm more desirable to hospitals as a ER tech so I'm not just wasting time... I applied to paramedic school and have heard nothing back yet from EMSTI down here... Any other Paramedic schools near Stockton ca?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

chriso said:


> Is it really though? Places want experience as a EMT. I didn't think volunteering at a hospital would give me EMT experience.



Depends on what you're doing, if it as you described being "an RN's b****" then I can assume that the duties you would be performing would at least somewhat relate to the healthcare field. It may not be "EMT experience", but at least it's patient contact experience...maybe.


----------



## chriso (Sep 27, 2011)

It sucks that there are not some type of reserve position so I can get experience as a EMT and volunteer since finding a job here is so damn hard. I'll try hospitals but I didn't go to school and want to be in the field to be a damn CNA and thats my only gripe.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe not, but with the climate of EMS in California right now, it's no time to be picky.


----------



## chriso (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe I just need to move to another state lol I'm tired of this liberal a** backwards state.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

That's probably your best option.


----------



## akjim99 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Getting jobs*

In theory there should be no problems in getting medic jobs.  However, some places simply have more than others, and in this economy fewer folks are leaving their current positions.  Early in my career it was sometimes a huge effort.  Alaska had very few paid positions.  Look for private services, sometimes those that just do nursing home transfers.  Then, while employed and gaining experience, you can work your way up the tier.  Good luck.


----------



## phideux (Sep 29, 2011)

chriso said:


> Is it really though? Places want experience as a EMT. I didn't think volunteering at a hospital would give me EMT experience.



Any local volunteer units you can try to get into???


----------



## EMSRicketts23 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have. Been looking everyday and my dad is a middle school teacher who teaches wrestling an I offered to work for after school sports for middle schools.. I started off volunteering but the schools decided to start paying me 50 a met or tournament and pay for the equipment I use.. Yea it's not the best Job but you get experience and it looks good on your resume (having some hands on experience)and the coaches love you!! I asked my dad for his school but I called all the athletic directors or coaches and normally they wi have their info on line and ask how you can help..


----------



## rebelene_black (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck...I'm looking in Los Angeles area.  Just walked in an app to Schaefer, they aren't hiring right now but good contact nonetheless !!


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 6, 2011)

Get out of CA.. this state is going down the drain and will only get worse.. ive been testing for some departments out of state. mainly Texas

texas as plenty of jobs and cost of living is cheaper


----------



## Aprz (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you applied to ProTransport-1 yet? They've been mass hiring for awhile near you area.


----------



## chriso (Oct 8, 2011)

Protransport won't hire unless 21 and i'm 20 right now :/ . I turn 21 in january...


----------



## chriso (Oct 12, 2011)

I would also love to volunteer shifts somewhere but nowhere around here will allow this to m understanding.


----------



## chriso (Oct 19, 2011)

Since I'm idle I decided to apply to medic school. I really wish there was some type of place I could volunteer here but for now I guess volunteering at a hospital will have to do.


----------

